# Agencies



## Suzj (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 
We are hoping to emigrate to Canada. Does anyone know if the following agencies are any good? Global visas and court canada immigration? 
Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Suzj said:


> Hi,
> We are hoping to emigrate to Canada. Does anyone know if the following agencies are any good? Global visas and court canada immigration?
> Thank you


There have been disturbing reports about Global and I have no knowledge of the other one. What are you hoping an Immigration Consultant will do for you? General they take a lot of your money, have you complete the application and then they vet it for mistakes. The form is not difficult to complete and if you have an occupation on THE LIST then there's no reason, IMO, that you can't complete it yourself. Some people have reported paying as much as £10,000 for the service.


----------

